# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  رثــــاء { الـعــام الــثــالــــث عـلـى مـوت حــبــيـبـتــــــي }24/5/2012

## سمو الملك

*~*/*~  رثــــاء  الــى مــن تـــحــت الـــــــــتــراب**  ~*/*~
دارت الايام وهبت الاحزان احزاني لا تفارقني ولا افارقها 
حتى غدت جزء من حياتي أصبح الحزن عندي حبا لان
يذكرني بما و بمن احب و اعشق انها وحدها حبيبتي الذي
زرعت بيا الالامو اوجعتني نحوس الايام لم يبقى شيء في 
الدنيا بيدي الا الدمع بقي في عيناي ، حبيبتي  لقد كنتي قلادة 
حبي للدهر و انفطرت وفي اليمين للعلا ، فالموت قدر الرب على
عباده و مع مرور الايام ينسى منا الاحياء امواتهم الا انا حبيبتي
لا استطيع نسيانك على مر السنين أًُكايد الم الفراق بعدك يا حبيبتي
كل يوم اتشبث في الحياه حباً في الخلود ولكن ليس هنا على الارض
بل هناك في ملكوت السماء حيث القـاك ، لاخلد في الحياه الابدية 
التي لا فراق بعدها ولا فراق فيها و انعم بالخلاص من هذا الشقاء
و العناء و البكاء كل ليله من هذا الزمن ، لانك انت حبيبتي الذي 
جعلت حياتي عامرة بالحب مشرقة بالامل .. وفي غيابك جفتت
ينابيع الحب و اقواس الامل و حلت صورة ليست للأمل .. حبيبتي 
دموعي لم ولن تجف وقلبي دائما يرجف ويرتعش ، لانه العش
الذي حضنك تلك السنين . طار منه العصفور و بقي العش حزين 
تحوم حوله صورتك  و اللام روحك الطاهرة حبيبتي  المحك بوهج
بصري ولا تكاد ان تراكي عيني لانك " الحاضر الغائب" .....

ويا حبيبت امك وكأنني اسمعك واسمع ندائك نعم يا حبيبتي 
احببتك والدمع يحبس منطقي و الدهر من بعد الجور يجور
إبنتاه يا كبدي ولوعة مهجتي قد زارل صفوة شأنك التكريد
" لا تـوصي ثـكـلـي "قد اذاب فؤادها حزناً عليك حسرة و زفير
إني الفت الحزن عليك حتى انا لو غبت عنك سائني التأخير
بكيت نعم  بكيت حتى نلتي  بالجنة عند المليك و عيشة المبروري 
نعم يا حسرة على العباد يقهرهم الموت و تباعدي بينهم القبور
وينسيهم النسيان ، الا انت يا حبيبتي ملأت حياتي بهجة وسرور
ففرق بيننا الموتفحالت حياتي حزناً الا ان روحك الطاهر تحوم فوق 
رأسي حبيبتي اني لا اطيق فراقك ولا اريد هذه العيشة بدون ضلك 
ويرفض الموت اني يأخذني لتتلاقا ارواحنا  في الجنه و في ملكوت 
السماء ،.. ولحين اللقاء الابدي سأبقى اكتب في كل عام لك وروحك
توصل لك هذا الكلام ولعيش الكريم ..
فالتنعم روحك برضى الله ورضى والديك  و رضوان قلبي 
والرضا من عند مالك الملك و مالك الرضوان كله 
ايتها  الغاليه .....
=============================
احداث الرثاء حقيقه و هذا اليوم هو المكمل للعام الثالث 24-5-2012
بقلم سمو الملك( وفيق )*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كلماتك بعثت في نفسي الحزن 

لا اوصيك بشيء سوى ان تبقى تحمل لها من الوفاء ما لم تحمله بعض النفوس للاحياء
والدعاء خير لها ..

اسكنها الله في جناته و وفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ,,

دمت بخير اخي وفيق*

----------


## سمو الملك

*يسلمو  كتير  صديقة 
فقط الكلمات الصادقة التي  تخرج من القلب 
في  كل صبح و مساء  ادعوا لها 

كما ذكرت في  الرثاء 
" لا تـوصي ثـكـلـي ، قد اذاب فؤاده حزناً عليك حسرة و زفير "


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

صعب جداً أن ترثي حروفناً روح قد رافقتنا إلى الأبد فقبل ان نرثي من رحلو نرثي أنفسنا على رحيلهم 
كلمات ممزوجة بالألم و الشوق و الإيمان و الصراع الذاتي 
جميل أن نخلد ذكراهم في حروفنا و الأجمل أن نستمد منهم القوة والعزيمة والقدرة على المضي فهم بالرغم من ذهابهم لا زالو خالدين في العقول والقلوب فلن نرثيهم بحزن و ألم بل بتقدير و شكر لهم على بقاء روحهم تعامد ايامنا
أشكرك على ما قدمت

----------


## سمو الملك

*مشكورة دموع على الكلمات الرائعة
هذه** الكلمات الممزوجة بالألم و الشوق و الإيمان و الصراع الذاتي* *
فالالم هو المي وحدي
و الشوق لها وحدها 
و الايمان فهو لله سبحانه وتعالى
اما الصراع الذاتي 
هو كصراع بين الحياه و الموت لنفسي 

كما قال احد الشعراء 
" ذهبت الاجساد وبقيت الارواح تتعاتب "
اقدم لك شكري مرة اخرى*  :Cgiving:

----------

